# NF Newsletter - September Edition



## baconbits (Sep 8, 2017)

​*Intro:*
Periodically we'll be releasing a forum newsletter to discuss the_ latest news_ and changes on NF. The goal with this is to open more channels of communication between the staff and the rest of the community.

Go to* Issue 1*→
Go to *official navigation*→​
*MAJOR SITE NEWS/CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS

Domain Change:
*
As you all know we had to change domains to avoid the site being shutdown.  This is supposed to be a temporary move until @Mbxx , (our webmaster) decides on a permanent domain for us.  As staff we'll try our best to implement your input.

*Forum Reorganization:*

The forum reorganization will go forward shortly.  We will be getting your input on what sections need to be consolidated and what sections need to be moved to different subsections.

*XENFORO/MBXX RELATED NEWS*

Mbxx has made a change that is supposed to help our site's security.  You can no longer post http links, only https links will work.
Many outside links are also not working.  This was apparently an effort to cut down on links to illegal content.  Staff is still working with Mbxx to understand how to solve this issue.
*SECTION NEWS*

*Akihabara News*

Bleach is being moved to Akihabara Library and Fairy Tail is being moved to Akihabara TV.
*Downtown News*

The Nigerian Embassy (Old Chatterbox lol) is hosting a Waifu Popularity contest.
*Outskirts News*

@mr_shadow & @baconbits are looking for input on how to spur our new debates and challenges system, which thus far has not generated any activity.  We're also open to discussing any input you might have on how to improve the Cafe and its culture.
Our Mafia section had some of the most activity we've seen in quite some time last month, and they're running some intense games.  If you want to learn how to join in on the next round of contests contact @Law for details.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2017)

This is awesome. Excited to hear that the activity for Mafia is up. Also saw that KTV and the Library are going to merge. Should make things more interesting.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> ​*Intro:*
> Periodically we'll be releasing a forum newsletter to discuss the_ latest news_ and changes on NF. The goal with this is to open more channels of communication between the staff and the rest of the community.
> 
> Go to* Issue 1*→
> ...



I mean you could give the cafe someone to rally against they love doing that, nothing brings people together like a common foe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2017)

To the point of how to spur debates/challenges I think implementing a small contest points system is the way to go.

I honestly think the best way of incentivizing activity in any given section of the forum is to manipulate the appeal of forum perks to the userbase. 

Look at the Chatterbox Mafia game thats ongoing, the activity in it is astounding and its attracted a great number of people who havent even played mafia before. I'm sure some of it is because the appeal of a Chatterbox specific theme is interesting, but I would wager that the main tantalizing prospect is the two points the winners will receive. 

For the Cafe, I would imagine setting up a system something like

-Every debate winner will receive 1 contest point. 
-You may not participate in more than one debate per week.
-You may not challenge or accept a challenge from the same individual more than once per month.

Something like that might actually motivate people to move their tet-a-tets onto a formalized arena, and more importantly yet give people a reward for getting their points across best other than self-gratification and public recognition.

@baconbits
@mr_shadow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2017)

I am all for contests being ran all over the forum to give other members chances to win prizes who arent really good or interested in art in anyway.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I am all for contests being ran all over the forum to give other members chances to win prizes who arent really good or interested in art in anyway.


kind of makes it possible for people that don't post in the art section to accumulate points.


----------



## baconbits (Sep 8, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> To the point of how to spur debates/challenges I think implementing a small contest points system is the way to go.
> 
> I honestly think the best way of incentivizing activity in any given section of the forum is to manipulate the appeal of forum perks to the userbase.
> 
> ...



I'm just going to quote this and see if its possible.  I see no reason whatsoever to say no to this idea.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2017)

John Wick said:


> kind of makes it possible for people that don't post in the art section to accumulate points.



Exactly and i would love this. I visit other sections a lot and i feel bad for them wanting prizes but not being able to get them cause they arent good with art or graphics and its just not fair to them in my opinion.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Exactly and i would love this. I visit other sections a lot and i feel bad for them wanting prizes but not being able to get them cause they arent good with art or graphics and its just not fair to them in my opinion.


hopefully it happens soon, preferably before I cave and give Kenneth that handjob in exchange for a sparkly name.....


----------



## Rohan (Sep 8, 2017)

Interesting updates.


----------



## Eros (Sep 9, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Exactly and i would love this. I visit other sections a lot and i feel bad for them wanting prizes but not being able to get them cause they arent good with art or graphics and its just not fair to them in my opinion.


Also, there haven't been any contests in the BH for quite some time. Also, a reward system for donating money to NF might not be a bad idea.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2017)

Im sure people have better ways of spending there money.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2017)

Why wasn't aware of this Chatterbox Mafia?!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Why wasn't aware of this Chatterbox Mafia?!



I thought you were aware of everything that happens on NF ?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm slipping.

*ba-dum tsch*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Wick (Sep 9, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Im sure people have better ways of spending there money.



Hookers and blow?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Hookers and blow?



If thats what you want then feel free.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 9, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> If thats what you want then feel free.


not really.

But it's better than spending money on here.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Exactly and i would love this. I visit other sections a lot and i feel bad for them wanting prizes but not being able to get them cause they arent good with art or graphics and its just not fair to them in my opinion.



True. I remember some of the KL competitions died too due to lack of interest. Maybe there's a way to pulse for new ideas.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2017)

I am happy to consult with any moderators on how to fix their sections...

After I'm made into an adviser/arbiter


----------



## John Wick (Sep 10, 2017)

I'll be the financial and business advisor for the forum without the need for fancy titles since you're management has someone on the team already with more business acumen in his left arm than I have in my entire body and for some reason MBXX in his infinite wisdom probably ignores him or any suggestion he'd make.

but listened to me apparently.


----------

